# In MS Word, how do I keep images locked in place?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I have this problem and I'm not sure what the correct procedure is. In many documents I've prepared in MS Word (this is MS Word 2010- creating teaching materials, mainly), I have text on a page, then an image I insert. Sometimes the next time I come back to the document, the image has floated away. Other times, I know it's because I may have changed a couple of words, but the image will wind up halfway down the page. I figured I'd put the image in a one-cell table, but I can't seem to get that working. I know that just inserting the image on a document page cannot be the way to go for stablility and reliability.

Can someone please tell me the simple, foolproof way to insert an image and know 100% that it will stay put?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If the image is placed "In Line" then it will move with the line of text that it is inserts in.

Change the text so it will wrap around the image then it it should stay put.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Well, the format I use really won't allow that. It wouldn't look right. Can I attach an example and show you?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, you should be able to attach Word file here.

Just make sure there is NO private data in it!


----------



## word2003help (Aug 11, 2011)

This usually works. Once you insert an image, click on the image then do:
right click\format picture\layout\square\advanced\ & on the bottom LH side under Options click "lock anchor". 
Then hit ok\ok. 

Try it & good luck


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Word, I'll try that, but here are two examples of many, of docs I've prepared where the inserted images will frequently "wander." I would appreciate anyone's advice on the best way to format these types of docs so that I know the images will stay where they've been placed. It would save a lot of hassle and tearing of hair. Thanks!


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Sorry, here's the other one.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

When I open these files I the following.


----------

